# New Guy From GA - Build Coming :)



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Get @anytide to build your trolling motor mount with an anchor pin. I had the same boat and he made one for me, it worked and fit perfect. 

Also if it didn't have one already, you need to put a alum sleeve over the transom. The way they are shaped with the lip at the rear edge does not allow an outboard to get a solid bite, and is a potential for lost outboard.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Welcome. Go Jackets!


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Welcome. I'm around Macon. Where are you?


----------



## DickieDoo (Jan 28, 2019)

LowHydrogen said:


> Get @anytide to build your trolling motor mount with an anchor pin. I had the same boat and he made one for me, it worked and fit perfect.
> 
> Also if it didn't have one already, you need to put a alum sleeve over the transom. The way they are shaped with the lip at the rear edge does not allow an outboard to get a solid bite, and is a potential for lost outboard.


Thanks for the tips. Any recos on the transom sleeve? I'm hoping someone around here makes them .


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

DickieDoo said:


> Thanks for the tips. Any recos on the transom sleeve? I'm hoping someone around here makes them .


You can prob get one from RiverHawk, or have a local alum guy weld you one in 5 min. Just 3 pieces of 1/8 plate welded in a squared off U shape that will fit the transom. I just screwed mine in from the inside, and sealed with 4200, so I wouldn't have to worry about water intrusion.


----------



## DickieDoo (Jan 28, 2019)

LowHydrogen said:


> You can prob get one from RiverHawk, or have a local alum guy weld you one in 5 min. Just 3 pieces of 1/8 plate welded in a squared off U shape that will fit the transom. I just screwed mine in from the inside, and sealed with 4200, so I wouldn't have to worry about water intrusion.


Did you raise it any? 

Something like this.... 
http://www.blackbearsportinggoods.c...WbZ_UCsY5KASLyVs2Y4cuawaAufGEALw_wcB&click=12


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

DickieDoo said:


> Did you raise it any?
> 
> Something like this....
> http://www.blackbearsportinggoods.c...WbZ_UCsY5KASLyVs2Y4cuawaAufGEALw_wcB&click=12


No similar though, I made mine without the side pieces you see on that model. My motor was a 15" shaft and the transom with the alum on it was about the right height, so no need for elevation, yours may be different. Stick the motor on the boat and look to see where the anti cavitation plate sits, on that boat you'll want it about flush with the bottom or up to just barely above the top of the drain plug hole if that makes sense. That hull is not designed to have the motor up super high or have the motor in a configuration where you're trying to lift the bow and really air it out.


----------

